

Show HN: Worqshop: GitHub client for iPad and iPhone - donny
http://worqshop.com

======
masnick
This looks really interesting. I'm excited to see someone is working to bring
GitHub to iOS.

Looking at the screenshots, it looks like it could use some UI polish
(<http://worqshop.com/>). For now, this will keep me from dropping $5 on this.
My primary use case would be writing text (not code), and for that I value the
great UI/UX of iA Writer over being able to save directly to GitHub.

I'd be curious to hear what other common use cases there are for this. In
addition to writing text (Jekyll-powered blog), I might use this to make quick
fixes on the go or review issues/pull requests.

It seems like actually writing significant amounts of code on the iPad is
probably not a common use case. I refuse to believe this is productive
compared to using a real computer with multitasking, Vim/emacs/Sublime Text,
etc.

Anyway, if this were my app I'd focus on making the experience great for doing
issues/pull requests and typing text (in comments on the aforementioned or in
files). I wouldn't focus on actually writing code. But it's clearly not my app
:)

In any case, great work -- I'm looking forward to seeing this app progress.

~~~
cincinnatus
Very useful though when doing the 90% of code work that isn't composing new
stuff from scratch. A real gift for people doing lots of code review. As you
say great support for issues would go a long way toward that.

------
stblack
The website's meta viewport is fixed and explicitly disallows pinch and zoom
gestures and you want to sell IOS apps?

Dude doesn't get IOS usability. At all.

------
ricardobeat
Does it support the iPad 1? I'd have bought it right now if it had a dark
theme + coffeescript highlighting (currently making up most of my work).

------
tmzt
These products and others allowing one to save text or code to Github seem to
be begging for Github to introduce a staging feature in the API. It would
allow saving code Into an intermediate uncommitted state, but could even be
implementing as a lightweight stash-like feature. A set of changes could be
individually stored or just committed through UI/API.

------
habosa
This seems fantastic, makes me wish I had an iPad. I love the option for side
by side web browser and code (especially in landscape).

It would be great if there was an option for side by side SSH session and code
editor, that way you could push and then check on the remote build (for people
that have such setups).

------
MaxGabriel
Do you think the rubberband bounce-back effect is slightly too violent? Maybe
the bounce back animation timing curve could be ease-out?

Otherwise, looks like an awesome app!

------
cleverjake
I was going to buy it, but it requires iOS 6. Shame.

------
gte910h
You should change your appstore name to "Worqshop, a github client for iPhone"
then you will show up in iOS spotlight searches for github

~~~
jmacdotorg
I can confirm that isn't necessary. It shows up as a search result when I
search for "github" on my iPad's App Store app right now.

I imagine the devs were wise enough to include "github" in the list of search
keywords that you're allowed to attach to your App Store submission.

~~~
gte910h
I'm talking about the search box on the SpringBoard (aka, the search box when
you swipe left from the home screen).

That will allow people to search there for github and see the app in the list
of launchable items.

------
zdgman
Site doesn't seem to be browsable on my iPad? Was trying to check out anything
besides the main page and I couldn't.

------
gte910h
Does this support organizations?

~~~
donny
Yup :)

